# Town, County, City Heavy Equipment



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

lets see some pictures of heay equipment from towns and villages.
Graders, Backhoes, Tractors, Loaders ect. (No Trucks)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my uncle's CAT 928G. He uses it to load sand/salt in the Winter and loads dump trucks and screens gravel in the Summer.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok I'm game I will get some pics of the junk we have tomorrow


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's a city of Moorhead grader I was following last winter.


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

School districts count right?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Subscribing. I'll have to grab some pics of the loaders we have at the city


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

here ya go....the JD 772 i run


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice pic wing, its been too quite around here lol


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a John Deere 772D grader owned by the Muskegon County Road Commission


----------



## crash444 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is a Nice 772D. They ever run Chains on that? looks like the rear fenders are pretty close. I am just curious if those radial tire work better while plowing we still have bias ply's on our grader so we chain the rear up well. we don't have front assist either


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

ok heres some from the blizzard in 2010i have on my computer i havent had time to take othe pics.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

tailboardtech;1403535 said:


> ok heres some from the blizzard in 2010i have on my computer i havent had time to take othe pics.


What blizzard?? There's barely any snow there! JK


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Jelinek61;1403353 said:


> Here's a John Deere 772D grader owned by the Muskegon County Road Commission


I would die to run a nice grader like that. It's a lot nicer than the 1974 CAT 120 I run.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i wont run anything that has JDE on the side. I spend some serious money on deere equipment and i have never in my life had a dealer treat me as poorly as JDE. 

Maybe someday they will learn its easier to keep a customer you all ready have then to try and steel one back from CAT.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

crash444;1403520 said:


> That is a Nice 772D. They ever run Chains on that? looks like the rear fenders are pretty close. I am just curious if those radial tire work better while plowing we still have bias ply's on our grader so we chain the rear up well. we don't have front assist either


I don't know if they run chains or not but the fenders do look a little close to have room for them so probably not. Last year was the first winter they had this grader. This one came out of their Whitehall garage and they mainly use it for plowing the drifted country roads out around the farm land.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

newhere;1403812 said:


> i wont run anything that has JDE on the side. I spend some serious money on deere equipment and i have never in my life had a dealer treat me as poorly as JDE.
> 
> Maybe someday they will learn its easier to keep a customer you all ready have then to try and steel one back from CAT.


haha, I went into the one in GR one day to buy a few cans of spray paint. Took me forever to get waited on and they had to get the color chart out to find the right color. I wanted the dark grey they use on their excavator sticks....should be pretty simple


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

crash444;1403520 said:


> That is a Nice 772D. They ever run Chains on that? looks like the rear fenders are pretty close. I am just curious if those radial tire work better while plowing we still have bias ply's on our grader so we chain the rear up well. we don't have front assist either


We arent allowed to run chains in MI, roads are hell as is.


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

Good start but I am sure there are alot more equip. pics out there


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Sicard Junior snowblower at a town yard in Mass


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle loading sand/salt into his 1991 Ford L9000 with his 2002 CAT 928G.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Some equipment I saw in a new subdivision. It doesn't belong to the city though.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Those excavators are huge. What was they using them for?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats a good question, I didn't really see what they were working on? I think it might have been those concrete main drains or something along those lines.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like their installing plastic sewer pipe. You can see some stacked up in the photo of the 938.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

that sicards and oldy but a goodie


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Isn't a city machine.. Buuut this was sittin in Wagner's staging yard in Fargo. I think dad said it weighed like 63,000lbs. Picture really doesn't do it justice


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Its not county equipment but a couple parking lot crews:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

IC-Smoke;1424320 said:


> Its not county equipment but a couple parking lot crews:


I ran a Case loader just like the one in the picture. It was a very nice machine and it had wicked good power.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a Case 621D that's owned by the city of Montague...I worked there over the past 7 summers and decided to take a few pics while I was using it to turn over some compost piles.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

One of NH DOTs leased backhoes..


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

A NH DOT JD loader breaking ice....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Town of Jackson NH equipment.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Another NH DOT Loader....


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sterling, MA D.P.W. loader clearing the road of limbs/trees and snow after the Halloween 2011 snowstorm


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

New Hartford CT grader, has a wing set up but obviously not installed this winter


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

2004F550;1443321 said:


> New Hartford CT grader, has a wing set up but obviously not installed this winter


i didnt realise New Hartford had a wing on anything ??

didnt you guys do all their winging last year ??


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Yup they just picked this up in August. I believe it came out of New Hampshire, not a bad machine.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i didnt put ours on this year either...kinda miss it actually..lol

last i knew the new truck is gonna be a 4wd with a wing set-up

cant decide if i want to bug them for that or stay with the grader


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice, good to have a back up wing when we have the snow to use them. Our town is replacing the last 4x4 IH this year, not sure if their going to get a 4x4 again or just go with another state spec truck. Be nice to have at least one 4x4 here for the hills.


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

Its a New season lets get some more pics.


----------



## jegolopolli (Jan 13, 2012)

Not snow related but it is county equipment so I posted anyways:


----------



## jegolopolli (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice pictures Sub'd


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll try to get a picture on hear of one of Maine DOT's new John Deere 670s with a V plow and wing.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1408201 said:


> We arent allowed to run chains in MI, roads are hell as is.


Actually, you can run chains in MI. Studs are not allowed though.

If you want some pics of heavy equipment, you can look here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20489

And not reinvent the wheel.

Maybe 460+ pages are enough.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Highway Department JD...


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Highway Dept....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Winter Land Man;1689722 said:


> Highway Dept....


I like the looks of that Volvo grader. Do you ever run it? When I worked for Maine DOT I ran a new John Deere 670 with a V plow and wing, it was a wicked nice machine. How do you like the John Deere loader? I don't care for the new John Deere loaders. I personally think you can't beet CAT when it comes to loaders.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mercer_me;1689828 said:


> I like the looks of that Volvo grader. Do you ever run it? When I worked for Maine DOT I ran a new John Deere 670 with a V plow and wing, it was a wicked nice machine. How do you like the John Deere loader? I don't care for the new John Deere loaders. I personally think you can't beet CAT when it comes to loaders.


Never drove that grader. Never drove a grader. They won't let anyone drive it unless you go to grader school. I think there's only three guys who are trained to operate it, and they make them go to yearly seminars. The Volvo replaced an '85 JD a few years back. The Volvo has a 12' benching wing for it as well.

There's two JD loaders at DPW...one is the Water Dept's, which is older (I think around a '96)... and this newer one (pictured), but this one has a lot more safety features that cause annoying sounds and it won't start up unless everything is perfectly in place. I really don't know why they buy John Deere... they're more expensive, and the dealership is further away than the local Caterpillar dealership, and it's also way out in Vermont. Guess that's up to the DPW director. Used to have old Cat 930 loaders a long time ago. With trucks, distance to the dealership play a role in the purchase.


----------

